# Littleton, CO - Senior B&T old title: Athens, TN *I think* Military GSD



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

ALL I know is what is below. This just popped across my FB news feed from a local dog trainer. I will try to keep up with the post on FB. The trainer's FB is https://www.facebook.com/coolk9s?ref=stream

From a local trainer's FB post:

Help get this wounded warrior a forever home!!!!! He is in Colorado. PLEASE help this guy out - wounded in Afghanistan, and I don't think he has any patrol training, so aggression shouldn't be an issue. If someone near me gets him, free training from me! Let's work this, folks!!!!
Help..Wounded warrior dog at high kill shelter.
Our information about Cuvo is as follows: He is about 8 years old and is a wounded warrior. He is military service trained in search & rescue, blind service, and detection of guns, drugs, and bombs. He lost his right eye to an attack and has some damage to his right ear and head. He seems nice and wants a good home.
MORE ABOUT SERGEANT CUVO
Pet ID: D18 #27711 • Spayed/Neutered • House trained • Special Needs • Primary
colors: Brown or Chocolate, Black • Coat length: Medium


From: "lhitchens tds.net" <[email protected]>

Date: July 1, 2013 11:18:58 AM EDT

Subject: ATHENS TN-- Military German Shepherd Dog at McMinn Animal Shelter in Athens, TN



Please help this dog if you have the room ! Something about this is not right - I cannot imagine how THIS dog ended up in the shelter. Would you please cross post as well.

SERGEANT CUVO'S CONTACT INFO

McMinn Regional Humane Society, Athens, TN

423-744-9548

Email McMinn Regional Humane Society 
Contact is: [email protected]

Thanks, Lee Hitchens
Knoxville, TN










Added info:

On the OP's FB page now: Yesterday morning Sgt. Cuvo was a dog whose chances were not good, a former war dog used for bomb sniffing with one eye, he was in a shelter in Tenn. after loads of emails, FB posts..etc..today Cuvo is on his way thanks to Pilots N Paws and Snowcapped Dog Rescue to his foster home in Colorado. Animal Hero Kids gave Pilots N Paws an Animal Hero Award last year for their free transport of displaced companion animals, Cuvo looks much happier in this photo than yesterday's pic.

Mods, please move this to the correct forum if this is the wrong one. Apparently now Cuvo just needs a forever home, and is in a foster home in Colorado.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Sgt Cuvos


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rescued. He went to Oregon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....416052697257.190450.678727257&type=1&theater



> Cuvo is now SAFE in the hands of Snow Cap GSD RSQ in Colorado. Interested adopters should contact them. Pam- transport can be thru Pilots N Paws , private transport, Trucker Buddies, etc.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I probably should have just typed Hope he gets his furever Home. The fact he's a wounded war dog and I got interupted as Im at work lead to my incorrect bump.Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

Snow Capped Shepherd Rescue - Home is where he is now, near Denver, Colorado. Thanks everyone for the bump and for getting this moved to the correct forum.

If anyone from out of the area adopts him, I would gladly do a leg of transport to get him home.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

hope this Vet gets an amazing home to retire in!! he deserves it! poor guy..


----------

